# EZ-Pass



## Philpug (Aug 27, 2008)

Who uses it, who doesn't. If not, why not. It is soooo nice for those long distance trips.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 27, 2008)

I have had it since I got my license.  Took my first trip this past summer to Virginia, towing my boat and boy did it suck having to stop and pay all of the tolls.

I love EZ-Pass


----------



## hardline (Aug 27, 2008)

i have been saying for ever that i was going to get one i really don't like that someone has the ability to so what my travel habits are. so i have not got one. i only really need it for trafic at the tunnels going into the city but most days i just listen to 1010 and see which of the two is the best.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

EZ pass rules. Breezing thru the mid county toll or the lincoln tunnel is a pleasure.


----------



## hardline (Aug 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> EZ pass rules. Breezing thru the mid county toll or the lincoln tunnel is a pleasure.



the poblem with the lincoln tunnel is you still have to sit in the traffic on the helix.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

hardline said:


> the poblem with the lincoln tunnel is you still have to sit in the traffic on the helix.



Not on a sunday at 2PM


----------



## hardline (Aug 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Not on a sunday at 2PM



its a total crap shoot as to which tunnel is going to better. i have had sundays where its been backed up to the turnpike


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 27, 2008)

luv the ezpass. just did round trip to NC last week, smiling as we passed all the cars stuck in the cash lanes.. very happy to learn that they started taking ezpass on the chesapeake bay bridge/tunnel too 

also use it for  parking @ JFK airport


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 27, 2008)

On the Garden State Parkway from the Raritan tolls southward they have a reader over the Parkway so if you have EZ-Pass you stay over in the left three lanes and drive through at highway speed.  No toll booths just keep on driving.

If you get EZ-Pass in NJ you have to pay a $1.00 a month fee which kind of sucks but it's so convenient.  The fee was created to replace the original funding scheme which was to charge toll cheats who drive through the EZ-Pass lanes a $25.00 administrative fee which they discovered later the toll cheats don't pay anyway.



hardline said:


> i have been saying for ever that i was going to get one i really don't like that someone has the ability to so what my travel habits are.



Of course if you are falsely accused of a crime it could be your alibi.:-D


----------



## playoutside (Aug 27, 2008)

Love it and love waving at the suckers waiting in line to pay tolls. ;-) I've used it from ME to VA and it has worked without a hitch. I've been making the drive between MA and NJ for 20 years and could never make it door to door any faster than 4 hours. When I got easy pass it dropped to 3.75 hrs. Never realized how much time I wasted getting off the pike and crossing the Hudson.


Couple of odd things:

Most NY state tolls require you to slow to 5MPH, you should, I got a letter several years ago for going through at about 15. Seems the sensor couldn't keep up with me. Took a while to convince them they had already collected their toll and that I didn't owe them the extorionist fine they wanted. A real PITA!
NJ Turnpike (southern end) has tollbooths (diff than the Parkway which just has sensors above the roadway) that you are expected to maintain your speed through the tollhouse. Scary as hell trusting that the car in front will maintain it's speed and that if it doesn't the car behind you is prepared to hit the brakes as quickly as you do. I was sure I was going to end up crunched.
MA pike is mostly posted at 15MPH, but majority are going through faster. I've definitely had no probs going 30-35. Occasionally they'll put the troopers out to ticket the speeders!
I use it everyday and cannot imagine driving without it!


----------



## playoutside (Aug 27, 2008)

hardline said:


> i have been saying for ever that i was going to get one i really don't like that someone has the ability to so what my travel habits are..


 
I hope you realize you are probably already carrying items that will track you and your driving habits...credit/debit cards, cell phones, blackberry, GPS, etc.  Reality is that most of our movements are easily tracked and reported on in this day and age.  I know the ezpass records have been used in divorce cases.


----------



## hardline (Aug 28, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Of course if you are falsely accused of a crime it could be your alibi.:-D



are you saying i am a criminal or something.




playoutside said:


> I hope you realize you are probably already carrying items that will track you and your driving habits...credit/debit cards, cell phones, blackberry, GPS, etc.  Reality is that most of our movements are easily tracked and reported on in this day and age.  I know the ezpass records have been used in divorce cases.



i use cash on the highways but i guess i could be track through what cell towers i was near. its silly but i just don't like EZ pass


----------



## Rushski (Aug 28, 2008)

Love it, primarily for NH.  Occasionally for Maine and the Mass Pikes...

Good at about 30-35 Mph as someone else said...


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 28, 2008)

I have one for work use, but not personal use.  Work I put over 50K highway miles per year on my car, so highly necessary.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Who uses it, who doesn't. If not, why not. It is soooo nice for those long distance trips.



I have the Blue EZPass for commercial vehicles..it is definitely nice since my work pays for it.  coming back I-95 north from Lake Anna Virginia there's like $15 in tolls.  I have had a few times where the transponder didn't work which led to a letter in the mail and a fine but I was able to fight it..It's tough to imagine the days when I would fish for change in my cupholder


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2008)

I LOVE the fastlane pass that my wife and I have in our cars.  The amount of time it's saved us either heading into Boston, or more regularly either heading to or from VT at the I-84/Mass Pike interchange makes it priceless in my book.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 28, 2008)

For the people saying "I don"t want people to be able to track were I am going" who do you think really cares what toll roads you're taking at at what time other than Ezpass so they can collect money from you? Am I missing something?


----------



## Phillycore (Aug 28, 2008)

I have had ezpass now for probably 10 years now.

The thing that sucks is $1.00 month charge (NJ pass)
No discount - Some people get some sort of discount, however I use mine for daily commuting on the DRPA (Philly) bridge system where the only time you get a discount is when you use the same transponder (not account) 20 times in a month, then you get a $18.00 credit to your account.
The thing is that in most months there are 4 work weeks times 5 days (for me) equates to 20 trips per month.  Unless there is a holiday that month where my work is closed, or I have a day off from work for skiing, vacation, sick, etc.. which all takes away from those trips.  Other than work reasons I have no reason in hell to travel to South Jersey so no extra crossings there.  Basically I get the $18.00 back about twice a year.  Not to mention that they are raising the bridge tolls to $4 this month and $5 next year.  

The ease of use and not needing to carry cash on me makes it worth it, not to mention the $36 savings over a year I do actually get..


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I have had it since I got my license.  Took my first trip this past summer to Virginia, towing my boat and boy did it suck having to stop and pay all of the tolls.
> 
> I love EZ-Pass



I use my ez pass with my camper. It  registers when I pull my pop up.  double charges or something like that.  Worth of asking the attendant I did.  I think it measures axles.

Biggest problem with EZ pass is the morons who are in the ez- pass lane and then bailout cause they realize its and ez pass lane.  Slowing down multiple lanes of traffic.  Not like this is brand new technology.  Every weekend at the hooksett tolls either way there are plenty of confused people who screw up traffic.


----------



## Philpug (Aug 28, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> The thing that sucks is $1.00 month charge (NJ pass)
> No discount - Some people get some sort of discount, however I use mine for daily commuting on the DRPA (Philly) bridge system where the only time you get a discount is when you use the same transponder (not account) 20 times in a month, then you get a $18.00 credit to your account.
> .



Quite frankly, I would pay extra to use, just for what it saves me in hassle. But...NJ charges 1.00/mo. Does PA charge that too? I have a NJ pass, why, I forget but I do. If Pa doesn't charge the 1.00, I will switch. Some states such as Delaware were charging EZ pass users less to use tolls than non, to get people to switch.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

I think the discout applies to the state in which you have the pass. I get a NH discount, but only there.  I have seen talk of that  advantage being removed in Mass to help pay for the big dig.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 28, 2008)

Bob R said:


> Biggest problem with EZ pass is the morons who are in the ez- pass lane and then bailout cause they realize its and ez pass lane.  Slowing down multiple lanes of traffic.  Not like this is brand new technology.  Every weekend at the hooksett tolls either way there are plenty of confused people who screw up traffic.



I'd like to spend an hour talking with those people. With a 'splainer.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 28, 2008)

Bob R said:


> I use my ez pass with my camper. It  registers when I pull my pop up.  double charges or something like that.  Worth of asking the attendant I did.  I think it measures axles.
> 
> Biggest problem with EZ pass is the morons who are in the ez- pass lane and then bailout cause they realize its and ez pass lane.  Slowing down multiple lanes of traffic.  Not like this is brand new technology.  Every weekend at the hooksett tolls either way there are plenty of confused people who screw up traffic.



One of my issues with the NH tolls is where they put the EZ Pass lanes (both on 93 and 95). They should be on the far left. Putting them in the middle (the old exact change lanes I believe) causes people to end up in the wrong spot and have to merge in and out of traffic to get to the proper lane. Sadly, the guy plodding along in the middle lane on his cell phone who has to dig out cash to pay the toll doesn't usually notice the sign a mile out (and the one a half mile out) that tells him he should change lanes.

The reasoning for not putting the EZ Pass lanes on the far left is  probably that they use the middle booths to take traffic from either direction when there is a demand for it, but if the six booths in the center of the plaza were fixed EZ Pass with the ability to read cars traveling in either direction, and then the next two or three in each direction were 'flexible' booths that could be configured for EZ Pass only, or EZ Pass & Cash, there would be a lot less confusion and traffic congestion (IMHO). As a side benefit, the innermost booths could be configured for a higher EZ Pass speed limit (say 25 instead of 15), as there shouldn't be any traffic you have to merge with on the other side that isn't EZ Pass traffic.

Most states do it this way. I do not understand why NH does not.

I heart my EZ Pass.

I got it about 8 years or so ago when I had to drive to Rochester, NY and I had no idea what the tolls were going to be like. It was so nice to not have to worry about having the right change / digging it out / waiting in line (particularly when driving through NYC) and I'm really glad that I picked one up.

-w


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't like the "Big Brother" aspect of EZPass.

Toll-booth workers are a potential source of entertainment on any trip. Just check out their personalized germ barriers sometime. Anything from latex gloves to surgical masks that look like they've been used for 7 straight months.


----------



## ccskier (Aug 28, 2008)

Won't travel w/ out it.  It is key on Friday nights and Sunday afternoons during the season.


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 28, 2008)

Have, use it, will not live without it.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

WJenness said:


> One of my issues with the NH tolls is where they put the EZ Pass lanes (both on 93 and 95). They should be on the far left. Putting them in the middle (the old exact change lanes I believe) causes people to end up in the wrong spot and have to merge in and out of traffic to get to the proper lane. Sadly, the guy plodding along in the middle lane on his cell phone who has to dig out cash to pay the toll doesn't usually notice the sign a mile out (and the one a half mile out) that tells him he should change lanes.
> 
> The reasoning for not putting the EZ Pass lanes on the far left is  probably that they use the middle booths to take traffic from either direction when there is a demand for it, but if the six booths in the center of the plaza were fixed EZ Pass with the ability to read cars traveling in either direction, and then the next two or three in each direction were 'flexible' booths that could be configured for EZ Pass only, or EZ Pass & Cash, there would be a lot less confusion and traffic congestion (IMHO). As a side benefit, the innermost booths could be configured for a higher EZ Pass speed limit (say 25 instead of 15), as there shouldn't be any traffic you have to merge with on the other side that isn't EZ Pass traffic.
> 
> ...



Some very good points.  Aw hang up the phone near the toll botth,:smash: You might cause traffic to slow down cause you will be distracted in the wrong lane.:uzi:

Back to your good points. not sure I have a solution on lane positioning, but it should be easier to figure out.  Reasoning I got for the center position was.. left lanes need to be interchangeable due to traffic. You were right on.    I know a state senator who is an engineer/spec writer who discussed this with me.  He was right I was wrong.:???:

They wanted the way right to be for slower traffic. Kind of makes sense.  Center lane allows access for all lanes to get to easy pass.  If you are in a car... you can't see the purple easy pass sign as you come up the hill on 93 North, especailly if there is and Suv or truck in front of you.  There are signs on the way up the hill, but not all see them.  Not to mention in ski season Friday ride up are often in the Dark.  Still some responsibility goes to the drivers.  Seems some may be week in the Gene pool.  Also can be funny I alway see one spouse.  Pointing and yelling.  We seem to have somethings in 
common.


93 south I don't get its pretty obvious, easier view and wider open and flat, but still same issue.  Can't blame the state for that.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 28, 2008)

Don't have it -- Don't need it --Time is NOT of prime importance any longer --YEE HAA


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 28, 2008)

I think Mass has the worst EZ pass system.  I like how in NH and ME it is accepted in all lanes.


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll be getting it soon! The Newport bridge, which I go over twice a day, is finally moving to the EZ-Pass system. Welcome to the 21st century!! Also the cost of the toll will drop from $2 dollars to 85 cents! Still sucks to have to pay a toll for the privilege of going to work though!


----------



## Greg (Aug 28, 2008)

In CT we don't have no stinkin' tolls. I still have an EZ Pass though, mostly for the Mass Pike, sometimes up in NH and for traveling through NY.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> In CT we don't have no stinkin' tolls. I still have an EZ Pass though, mostly for the Mass Pike, sometimes up in NH and for traveling through NY.




You have an income tax. We have tolls.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2008)

When I lived in Montana there were no tolls..actually no tolls from Chicago to Bozeman..no tolls in VT either..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2008)

Bob R said:


> You have an income tax. We have tolls.



Soon if some legislators get their way we have have BOTH an income tax AND tolls :uzi:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

I work in mass so I pay Mass tax and Tolls where ever I go.  Nh does have a very low tax burden though.  Ct semed exspensive to live in to me. I had a chance to re-located there.  I chose not to.


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2008)

Bob R said:


> I work in mass so I pay Mass tax and Tolls where ever I go. Nh does have a very low tax burden though. Ct semed exspensive to live in to me. I had a chance to re-located there. I chose not to.


Working in MA and living in NH...get to pay both the high income taxes and the high property taxes, I'd guess...

I purchased a few of the NH EZ pass transponders a few years back, only $5 each. Transponders still work and I get toll breaks going through NH. Would like to see the official speed limit through the NH tolls increased, though...I go through at 20-25 MPH and I don't have any problems.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

hammer said:


> Working in MA and living in NH...get to pay both the high income taxes and the high property taxes, I'd guess...
> 
> I purchased a few of the NH EZ pass transponders a few years back, only $5 each. Transponders still work and I get toll breaks going through NH. Would like to see the official speed limit through the NH tolls increased, though...I go through at 20-25 MPH and I don't have any problems.



Ya I showed them tax and tax.:smash:  I think I  got them free of paid $5. something like that.


----------



## billski (Aug 28, 2008)

Bob R said:


> Some very good points.



I was an early adopter.  There were many inconsistencies and various adoption rates by states which made it confusing.

Regarding specified lanes, I can appreciate the need to have the lanes positioned variously.  What bothers me is that most states don't bother to tell you in advance which lanes are the EZ/Fast lanes.  I'd like to be positioned in the correct lane, it would help everyone tremendously.  Nothing like a fellow who has to cross five lanes because he discovers he's in the wrong place at the last minute.  I can't blame those drivers for lack of signage.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 28, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Soon if some legislators get their way we have have BOTH an income tax AND tolls :uzi:



Sounds like NY   Shit we'll tax anything and suck tolls outta ya too


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 28, 2008)

I literally use my EZpass every day.  Can't drive out of my town without going over water.


----------



## krisskis (Aug 28, 2008)

Have and couldnt live without it. Saves alot of time getting off the island and up to my house upstate.


----------



## tommy5402 (Aug 28, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Sounds like NY   Shit we'll tax anything and suck tolls outta ya too




Tolls here are rediculous. They need to stop, we can't support everyone.


----------



## powderman (Aug 28, 2008)

Whenever I'm stopped at a toll, I keep on telling myself to get an EZ-Pass but I've never done so.   I don't travel much outside of Connecticut.  When I do travel outside of the state, I usually go to NY or MA, and I travel on I-90 even less.  I do cross some of the Hudson River bridges sometimes though.  If I'm going to NYC, I almost always take Metro North.  So there isn't an immediate need for an EZ-Pass for me, though I'll likely get one in the future.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 28, 2008)

For those who have EzPass.  What's your refill amount?  Mine is $60.  My neighbor across the street?  ...$200 clams a refill!


----------



## Phillycore (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh and I guess I should mention that the EZpass lanes on the CBB bridge are 5X longer than the cash lanes since it's 1 lane no matter which way I go and under construction (they change it from 2 lanes Pa-NJ to 2 lanes NJ-Pa sometime during the middle of the day so I always end up with the short end of the bridge.   Since there are so many people trying to use the EZpass lanes and merge into the one lane the ezpass lanes get clogged up allowing the cash lanes to just cruise through and merge in.  Probably one of the only places I've ever seen where the EZpass lanes didn't save you time...lol  

South Jersey sucks so bad.... They'll let you in for free, but you need to pay to get the hell out of there..


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 28, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> Oh and I guess I should mention that the EZpass lanes on the CBB bridge are 5X longer than the cash lanes since it's 1 lane no matter which way I go and under construction (they change it from 2 lanes Pa-NJ to 2 lanes NJ-Pa sometime during the middle of the day so I always end up with the short end of the bridge.   Since there are so many people trying to use the EZpass lanes and merge into the one lane the ezpass lanes get clogged up allowing the cash lanes to just cruise through and merge in.  Probably one of the only places I've ever seen where the EZpass lanes didn't save you time...lol
> 
> South Jersey sucks so bad.... They'll let you in for free, but you need to pay to get the hell out of there..



Every toll I have ever been through lets you do any lane with EZ-Pass, you just have to wait in line for the cash lanes.


----------



## Phillycore (Aug 29, 2008)

Guess you haven't been across any of the DRPA bridges.

I tried it once and luckily I had cash on me because I would have looked like an ass had I didn't.


I have used mine in the cash lanes though in a lot of places, turnpike, harbor tunnel, lincoln tunnel, ft mchenry tunnel, etc..   So I do agree MOST places let you use the ezpass in any lane, but for some reason they aren't so bright when it comes to the CBB, Walt Whitman, Ben Franklin, and I'll assume that Betsy Ross bridge is the same as the others run by DRPA


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 29, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> Guess you haven't been across any of the DRPA bridges.



Nope, I avoid Philly like the plague.  Well actyully I just have no reason to ever go there........


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 29, 2008)

On the Garden State Parkway EZ-Pass in not accepted in the exact change lanes so if you accidentally end up in one of those you either need change or to change lanes really quick.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2008)

I drive through tolls less than once a year on average, so I really don't have the need to have one.



Bob R said:


> I work in mass so I pay Mass tax and Tolls where ever I go.  Nh does have a very low tax burden though.  Ct semed exspensive to live in to me. I had a chance to re-located there.  I chose not to.



Good choice, IMHO.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 29, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> For those who have EzPass.  What's your refill amount?  Mine is $60.  My neighbor across the street?  ...$200 clams a refill!



30 or 35. I only get hit up once or twice a year, I do 95% of my toll driving for skiing.


----------



## dmc (Aug 29, 2008)

I drive to NYC a lot so I use it constantly... i even use it to pay for parking at the airports..

I put $80 maybe every other month..


----------



## dmc (Aug 29, 2008)

playoutside said:


> [*]Most NY state tolls require you to slow to 5MPH, you should, I got a letter several years ago for going through at about 15. Seems the sensor couldn't keep up with me. Took a while to convince them they had already collected their toll and that I didn't owe them the extorionist fine they wanted. A real PITA!



I got my first ever letter last week...


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 29, 2008)

have to chime in here...

As a 9/11 survivor, my take is:

1)  I have and love an EZ Pass

2) I don't care if big brother knows my whereabouts.   It this is what the 21st century compatting stealthy terrorists is all about, so be it.  IMHO our 17th century founders never thought of this bullshit and how to deal with it


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 29, 2008)

If you don't wanna be tracked, pay cash. That's still an option. Personally, I stick to the side roads when I'm on a crime spree.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 29, 2008)

Don't care about the extra charge, don't care about the invasion of privacey, love my EZPass


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Don't care about the extra charge, don't care about the invasion of privacey, love my EZPass



But you take issue with receipt checkers because they're taking away your rights? :roll:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> have to chime in here...
> 
> As a 9/11 survivor, my take is:
> 
> ...



Wow...you were in the Twin Towers...and this is sort of bordering on politics..


----------



## Phillycore (Aug 29, 2008)

He could have worked at the pentagon as well... or maybe he still does.

9/11 was and is a lot bigger than just NYC but a lot of people seem to forget that.

Of course since his location thing says he's from NY, I'll give you the twin towers comment...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> He could have worked at the pentagon as well... or maybe he still does.
> 
> 9/11 was and is a lot bigger than just NYC but a lot of people seem to forget that.
> 
> Of course since his location thing says he's from NY, I'll give you the twin towers comment...



For sure..9/11 affected the entire USA..and we're doing a dedication for Chatham NJ 9/11 victims and to stay on topic..I'll be using my EZ-pass when I drive back to PA on I-78..and it is funny..You have to pay to enter PA and it's free to drive into Dirty Jersey..


----------



## dmc (Aug 30, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow...you were in the Twin Towers...and this is sort of bordering on politics..



it's about survival..  After being attacked..  Has nothing to do with politics..

Great story actually.....  Dork was even interviewed on TV that day...  Amazing..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 30, 2008)

dmc said:


> I got my first ever letter last week...




Me too, did 35 through the tolls on 95 on my way to the Gathering.


----------



## Philpug (Aug 30, 2008)

I had Lazik done 2 days after 9/11. maybe a new thread for Lazik?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 30, 2008)

bvibert said:


> But you take issue with receipt checkers because they're taking away your rights? :roll:



Not this again...

Apples and Oranges.

By using an EZ pass, you are agreeing to have your whereabouts at that particular time become public record.  (They need to know where you were in order to charge correctly)  The driver has the choice of paying cash.  

A shopper never (except for the likes of Costco or BJ's) agrees to be detained by an LP Guard so he/she can look at your receipt.  The shopper doesn't have a choice because they are not given notice to the fact prior to entering the store and purchasing their goods.  

I don't get why exercising one's rights against corporate america is such a taboo thing?  If I were to get locked up, If I didn't exercise my rights to remain silent or to an attorney, I'd be considered a complete jackass.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 30, 2008)

My story is contained in this thread: http://forums.alpinezone.com/9958-9-11-5-a.html


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 30, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ..I'll be using my EZ-pass when I drive back to PA on I-78..and it is funny..You have to pay to enter PA and it's free to drive into Dirty Jersey..



You also have to pay to drive into NY but it's free to drive into Jersey.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 30, 2008)

bvibert said:


> But you take issue with receipt checkers because they're taking away your rights? :roll:


 
Yep, my rights, I can pick and choose what I want to give up, not have someone else decide for me. Something you may never understand


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> My story is contained in this thread: http://forums.alpinezone.com/9958-9-11-5-a.html



Wow...you just have to enjoy everyday to the fullest..


----------



## Swamp Dog (Aug 30, 2008)

I have an EZ Pass in both cars.  I never understand why everyone doesn't have them, at the same time I'm glad they're not in my lane!


----------

